
Psychosocial diversity in predicting Covid-19 transmission - marmaduke
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.08.12.20173252v1
======
marmaduke
I co authored this, contributing the Bayesian model. Happy to answer any
questions.

